# Coyote pups



## PredatorSlayer (Jun 5, 2010)

Anybody seeing pups out of the den yet? Are the pups old enough to survive on their own yet?


----------



## Pops2 (Jul 28, 2010)

they won't be old enough to survive on their own until the parents have taught them to hunt. the earliest age for that would be about 6 months but realistically closer to 9.


----------



## reb8600 (Sep 8, 2007)

They wont be big enough to survive on their own yet. They will be leaving the dens to go on their own in about September.


----------



## PredatorSlayer (Jun 5, 2010)

I have been out scouting and found a ton of scat and what looks to be pup scat. I have seen a fiew coyotes but I have not tried to call them in since the pups need them to survive. The more dumb pups the better the hunting in my opinion. Unless you are trying to so some population control.


----------



## PredatorSlayer (Jun 5, 2010)

I found some pups today. They are for sure out and about.


----------



## yfzduner450 (Dec 28, 2009)

Glad to hear the pups are out. I want to get out and do a little doggin'. It sure makes the coyotes aggressive when the pups are out.


----------



## flyfisher117 (Jun 29, 2009)

Im curious, are they truly out and about? or are they sitting outside of the den playing?


----------



## PredatorSlayer (Jun 5, 2010)

flyfisher117, The pups that I saw were all in the same general area and bedded down next to small pipes that they ran in to just as soon as we got close. I think that they were still living out of the dens but sitting and playing outside like you suspected.


----------



## jpolson (Jun 12, 2011)

I've seen 2 pups roadkilled on my drive to work.


----------



## flyfisher117 (Jun 29, 2009)

Whew i was worried that the pups were starting to adventure out and about on their own. I was getting scared because this year i want to be able to hunt when the young and dumb ones are out. I gotta call my first coyote but i cant get the old wise ones.


----------

